
Quickly add send-feedback for electron apps - priyankp10
https://github.com/electron-elements/send-feedback
======
priyankp10
The send-feedback electron-element allows you to quickly add send feedback
functionality into your electron app. It allows you to set it up in a way you
can either send a request to backend with report, or redirect to a site or
just send the feedback to a email address.

The UI is fully customize-able although it have a pretty good UI out of the
box. It is the first electron-element in the electron-elements github org. We
hope to add more electron elements which are web custom elements, if you have
one open a issue at [https://github.com/electron-elements/electron-
elements](https://github.com/electron-elements/electron-elements) to move it
into the org.

